# Michelle O's School lunch program! or is it Prison lunch program?!?!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Michelle Obama's School Lunches In Pictures: "Is That Photo Taken From Death Row?"

Mac Slavo
SHTFPlan.com
April 9, 2014

One of the purported successes of Michelle Obama's tenure as First Lady of the United States has been to help Americans get fit and eat right.

She's launched a wide array of initiatives targeting Americans receiving government nutritional benefits, as well as school lunch programs across the nation. Nowhere have the First Lady's efforts been more visible than in the cafeteria's of America's schools.

Within days of Obama's new USDA regulations taking hold parents and schoolchildren launched complaints surrounding the rationing of meals, a move that left kids hungry and school districts frustrated with all of the additional paperwork and program expenses. The USDA subsequently upped the rations to assuage frustration.

But according to America's kids Michelle Obama has been "out to lunch" when it comes to satisfying hunger. It's so bad, in fact, that black markets for food have popped up in schools and kids are taking to their social media pages to share their outrage.

Do you want to see what Michelle Obama considers eating right? Check out these pictures and comments - sourced directly from government run cafeterias around the country.

As you see what passes for health food these days keep in mind that school's are increasingly restricting children from bringing their own lunches from home, often citing nutritional requirements as the reason















More gruel for everyone!........goes back to his digging.....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it just me? or..............


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just sayin'...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> View attachment 5022
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...


let's keep this rolling....anyone else?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


>


........and runs to bathroom shortly after to stick fingers down throat!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I work in Public Education; You cannot even begin to fathom the slop that is considered food, and how horribly it tastes, since this bitch stuck her nose into the school lunch program. I challenge each of you, that have children in school, to take a look at their lunch menu, then go to school and eat lunch with them. Best of luck.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I work in Public Education; You cannot even begin to fathom the slop that is considered food, and how horribly it tastes, since this bitch stuck her nose into the school lunch program. I challenge each of you, that have children in school, to take a look at their lunch menu, then go to school and eat lunch with them. Best of luck.


I suppose it is training the kids for their futures. Since they getting such a top-notch education, it seems likely that most of them will not ever be able to afford anything better than what they are getting at school now...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

You could not have said it any better Inor.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I suppose it is training the kids for their futures. Since they getting such a top-notch education, it seems likely that most of them will not ever be able to afford anything better than what they are getting at school now...


same slop they will be dishing up in the Gulags!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Casie -

Thank-you so much for the time you spend with us!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

what a horrible......creature






Not you cassie!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for starting a great conversation JRO1. This thread had me laughing out loud! But seriously, how are these people our First Family? It's ridiculous!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Once upon a time this was likened to Moving on Up - about George and Louise Jefferson - from back in the 70s. Except for one thing, George was a very successful dry cleaner. As opposed to this pair who one could liken to the trailer trash from Arkansas from back in the early 90's.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Tons of people are suckers ..voting not once but twice for this clown.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you talking about voting twice, once in each election or the Chicago way of voting twice in each Chicago precinct because you're using some dead person's name?

View attachment 5088


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hey, you guys stop comparing those poor monkeys and chewbacca to that "pathetic excuse of skin" called the first lady. Those monkeys and chewbacca have way more respect from me than the "professional vacation queen".


----------

